# So what with the new later dove dates what is everybody doing for a late season dove field?



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 9, 2019)

I was thinking about planting wheat as soon as they get some in at the feed store on my way home. Will it head/dry out out by January with a decent amount of rain? Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## spring (Aug 9, 2019)

The corn on my farm will start getting picked either today or tomorrow. Going in immediately afterwards and planting milo and brown top millet in sections across a pivot field.


----------



## wcg2 (Aug 9, 2019)

TurkeyH90 said:


> I was thinking about planting wheat as soon as they get some in at the feed store on my way home. Will it head/dry out out by January with a decent amount of rain? Suggestions appreciated.


No wheat will not head out/dry out by January 31st. Normal 70 day period on brown top millet so that may be an option with favorable growing conditions.


----------



## across the river (Aug 9, 2019)

As mentioned above, no it won't be anywhere close in January.    You could plant something now that matures quickly like brown top millet, buckwheat, or if the grounds holds moisture well Japanese millet.  You would just have to leave it on the stalk until you get closer to January to cut it, and then hope you planted enough that the birds don't eat it all before you get to cut it.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 9, 2019)

Corn on a corn field and peanuts on a peanut field...just don’t get the two confused, that’s a hard one to explain.


----------



## across the river (Aug 9, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Corn on a corn field and peanuts on a peanut field...just don’t get the two confused, that’s a hard one to explain.



He apparently hasn't planted yet, so that will be problematic at this point.  If we are going that route feed wheat on a freshly tilled fields works great, at least that what I have been told.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 9, 2019)

Corn on a corn field is easier to explain than wheat on a fresh field.
Now drill some wheat in a pasture or near a pond and you better bring a case of shells!!


----------



## fountain (Aug 13, 2019)

Had I known the dates when I planted..I would have waited a bit longer with hopes of having it mature later for later shoots.  Early season shoots are good and gets the season started, but the colder months are when it's more enjoyable for me.  I would rather shoot late than I had early.  Skipping october completely could ruin a lot of fields depending upon weather..some will likely get very little use.  That's a lot of money spent to plant these fields to have the large of a gap between seasons.  A good storm of sorts early on and it's all over.   That's happened to mine the last 2 years, but you could manage to shoot the second season still.  If the dates remain the same for next year, I may wait and plant really late next year to have mine come in late and hold for December shoots


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Peanut fields in south Georgia is where you will need to be in January. It should be the best season in the last 5 years. The DNR finally got it right. The October season has been hard to get the birds in one spot. There is just to much food at that time.


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 14, 2019)

TurkeyH90 said:


> I was thinking about planting wheat as soon as they get some in at the feed store on my way home. Will it head/dry out out by January with a decent amount of rain? Suggestions appreciated.



Wheat is an excellent option, doesn't have to be headed out either. I have had a great late season shoot over winter wheat when it was simply tillering. Once those migratory birds move in, they will hammer it. Had over 300 birds using a 1 acre wheat field a few years ago.


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 14, 2019)

several of my farmers cover crop fields with wheat in late November & early December and the birds will stay until the wheat is 5-6" tall.


----------



## across the river (Aug 14, 2019)

nrh0011 said:


> Wheat is an excellent option, doesn't have to be headed out either. I have had a great late season shoot over winter wheat when it was simply tillering. Once those migratory birds move in, they will hammer it. Had over 300 birds using a 1 acre wheat field a few years ago.






Raybo1 said:


> several of my farmers cover crop fields with wheat in late November & early December and the birds will stay until the wheat is 5-6" tall.



You can legally hunt over planted wheat as long as it was planted within the dates recommended by the extension service.  The dates vary by the part of the state, and I don't remember them exactly.  However, I don't think it extends past Dec. 1 for any part of the state, and doesn't even extend past mid Nov or so for the Piedmont region.   If  they catch you hunting over freashly panted wheat in January or late December, you will likely get ticket.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 14, 2019)

I don’t want to get anyone in trouble, but corn off the corn field and peanuts off that actual peanut field has never been an issue for us. Of course that takes some planning and coordination through different people, but no issues so far. 
With that being said, DO NOT PLAN TO SHOOT ANY WATERFOWL OFF EITHER FIELD...YOU WILL BE TICKETED for baiting!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2019)

I didn't even know the season has changed.

My knee-jerk reaction is, they have killed a lot in the opener. And, what made it out alive will be singles and doubles flying HIGH and FAST.

I'm going anyway because I love dove meat and I got me a NEW, UNFIRED .410 that will be put through the paces.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I don’t want to get anyone in trouble, but corn off the corn field and peanuts off that actual peanut field has never been an issue for us. Of course that takes some planning and coordination through different people, but no issues so far.
> With that being said, DO NOT PLAN TO SHOOT ANY WATERFOWL OFF EITHER FIELD...YOU WILL BE TICKETED for baiting!



Got a link to that?
I thought as long as it grew and fell there you hunt "whatever" as long as you do not add, move or otherwise manipulate.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 14, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Got a link to that?
> I thought as long as it grew and fell there you hunt "whatever" as long as you do not add, move or otherwise manipulate.


Well if it’s “added back” to the field that’s manipulating it. Dove and waterfowl are both migratory birds but totally different regs.
I could plant an entire field of corn and mow it down and dove hunt legally. Can’t do that with waterfowl.
I could plant that entire field and leave it be and hunt it for waterfowl but that wouldn’t work unless you flooded it up to the ears. Most corn fields that are planted for ducks just about need a boat to hunt them. No motoring through the corn either.
Now you could put a big ole hole in the hopper that “accidentally” left a lot of corn on the field during harvest and hunt that, but you’d better get with your local GW prior to and show him the hole and leftover corn on the field if you’re planning on hunting waterfowl.
I can’t provide links just a few receipts from doing it the wrong way. I wasn’t a quick learner, lol.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Well if it’s “added back” to the field that’s manipulating it. Dove and waterfowl are both migratory birds but totally different regs.
> I could plant an entire field of corn and mow it down and dove hunt legally. Can’t do that with waterfowl.
> I could plant that entire field and leave it be and hunt it for waterfowl but that wouldn’t work unless you flooded it up to the ears. Most corn fields that are planted for ducks just about need a boat to hunt them. No motoring through the corn either.
> Now you could put a big ole hole in the hopper that “accidentally” left a lot of corn on the field during harvest and hunt that, but you’d better get with your local GW prior to and show him the hole and leftover corn on the field if you’re planning on hunting waterfowl.
> I can’t provide links just a few receipts from doing it the wrong way. I was a quick learner, lol.



Where did I say anything about "adding back"? Thought my post was very clear.

I'll go check the regs and see.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm back with this. It is carefully worded (as usual) very vague to get you in trouble. I wish they would be a bit clearer. Tee's me off real good.
https://georgiawildlife.com/FederalRegulationsSummary


----------



## Mark K (Aug 15, 2019)

Yes sir...after a GW went over it with me a couple of times I finally I understood it, lol!


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sounds like a lot master baiters on this thread. Plant it and they will come. Throw it out of a bag and the dnr will come.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 15, 2019)

If someone wants to shoot more than their limit just go shoot skeet. It’s cheaper. Shoot your limit and let the field rest for a while. Always have multiple fields lined up throughout the season that are only shot once or twice.  Having only one field per year will limit your hunting.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 16, 2019)

I feel like they made an excuse to cut the October season by saying that the hunters wanted a January dove season... Personally I am not worried about shooting doves in January I am chasing waterfowl. The real agenda was to eliminate the October season which eliminates the issue of hunting over drilled or sown "with an attempt to cover" (very gray area) small grains over the entire state. I honestly hate that they cut the October season... I have had alot of good hunts over planted small grains for winter grazing. Also the majority of our farmers here in NE Georgia don't cut corn until late Septemeber at the earliest with most combining October so that eliminates hunting cropland.


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 19, 2019)

Whatever falls off the plant naturally or from mechanical manipulation and harvest can be hunted over. Adding back to that field is outside of regular agricultural practices, even though it may have came from that field.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 19, 2019)

if it was planted you can hunt over it. Even if was only bush hogged. 

scattering seed on harrowed ground is baiting


----------



## QuackAddict (Aug 22, 2019)

How did I just find out about this today!?!? So much for my late browntop for the second season opener. I always enjoyed the second season and we usually had a ton of birds then up here.


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 22, 2019)

QuackAddict said:


> How did I just find out about this today!?!? So much for my late browntop for the second season opener. I always enjoyed the second season and we usually had a ton of birds then up here.



I have that same question, when could we have known this. I planted and irrigated browntop in July to have for the Oct season , now no season.


----------

